# Diaprax?



## Grymir (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Y'all,

I just got my latest Critical Issues Commentary, and this word 'diaprax' was printed, and I had to look it up. I found the following article when I googled it -

Paul Proctor -- Diaprax Goes To Seminary

This is amazing! Here's a quote - 

"For those unacquainted with the term 'Diaprax', it is simply another word for the Hegelian Dialectic or consensus process -- a deceitful procedure designed to bring about change through conflict and compromise that was conceived in the late 1700's by transformational Marxist, Georg Wilhelm Fredric Hegel who sought, as occult-led globalists do to this day, ‘unity in diversity' – a term many of us became familiar with under the Clinton Administration. Diaprax, a word coined by author and teacher Dean Gotcher, essentially brings together people of diverse and often opposing backgrounds, worldviews and belief systems in hopes they will forfeit their own values, traditions and absolutes for the emotional rewards of group acceptance."


Have any of you heard of this or run into it?


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, it is gaining acceptance of others by sacrificing your mind. It is called the herd mentality.


----------

